# Indigo draws a little bit.



## mewtini (Apr 18, 2011)

...what can I say? My art is bad.

I call this Colorwind.







I deem this Sunset.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the colors!

Maybe make it... bigger next time, though?


----------



## mewtini (Apr 18, 2011)

:3 Thanks.

I think my canvas so happened to be small, and I never changed it DX I'll remember to next time, though.

Also have a drawn Ledian.







And also I forgot to say in the first post I'd like C&C a lot.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 19, 2011)

The Ledian looks good. I'm not a C&C master, but the top section of the head is too far to the right. It makes it look like it has a big chin or something. The line down the front of the ledian should probably be curving the other way, as in it should look like   )   rather than   (  . I do like how you did the arms and wings though - those look nice. very insect- and pokemon- looking to me.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job. Your colors are very fluent, and I see you have more ability with sprites.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 19, 2011)

I liek Squirtles: :3 Thanks. Yeah, I'm a lot better at sprites...

Mad MOAI: Yeeeeaaah, the head messed up >< I ws trying to do something with it (though it didn't work right) and that line was a remnant.

Have a cherry tree that I call Fuchsia (and I don't know if it's spelled right, but this is what it's called ><;;)


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 19, 2011)

Pretty nice, pretty nice.

What exactly did you use to make these?
(and yes, you did spell fuchsia correctly)


----------



## mewtini (Apr 19, 2011)

I use MS Paint in conjunction with GIMP 2.6.

(oh good)


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 19, 2011)

GIMP is neato!

Also, kudos for being able to use Paint to create actual art. I always fail miserably whenever I try to do anything with it.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, it is :3

Hahaha. I basically make an image in Paint then edit it a little with GIMP.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 19, 2011)

Two more! \o/

I call this Familiar Swirl. It...didn't quite turn out right.







I love how this looks. I DEEM THIS Radiance!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

The second one looks like the Big Bang. Submit it to National Geographic and let's see if they publish it. :D


----------



## mewtini (Apr 19, 2011)

The hardest part about Radiance was the stars in the background.

Haha, possibly! :D *emails National Geographic*


----------



## mewtini (Apr 19, 2011)

PIPLUUUUP

I made this in only MS Paint, no GIMP. Go me!







:3


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the way you represented my first Pokémon.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 20, 2011)

Piplup was my first Pokemon as well.

I chose to draw it since it's mainly made up of circles/triangles.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 20, 2011)

I love the colors on all of these, especially _Familiar Swirl_.

C&C: On the piplup, the shading is a bit off. The body, which is round, should have round shading, whereas the darkest color on that part is in a straight line. It's the difference between this and this.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks! :3

I felt something was off, but couldn't pinpoint it at first. I'll remember the shading for future drawings, thanks~


----------



## mewtini (Apr 21, 2011)

Yaaaay I made party sprites~ (excuse the fact that they're all on one grid, please :c)


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 21, 2011)

I love Wobbuffet's expression, but Pikachu looks a bit... featureless...


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

Awh, I love Pichu, but I think Pikachu's head is just a bit to far stretched?

And doesn't this belong in the Sprites and - *shot*


----------



## Lili (Apr 21, 2011)

Wobbufett's all like >-<


----------



## mewtini (Apr 21, 2011)

SomeGuy: I like featureless looking things! 
Glace: Pikachu was a bit stretched, yes. *blows gun*
Lili: I KNOW RIGHT *throws hands up in the air*


----------



## mewtini (May 18, 2011)

I AM BACK.

I FORGOT ABOUT THIS THREAD.

Have a 3D hourglass.







:D I'll be doing 3D works now.

(By the way, that was made in Art of Illusion [and I followed a tutorial].)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 18, 2011)

I like it! It is very professional-looking.


----------



## mewtini (May 18, 2011)

Haha, thanks!

(Texturing is easier than I thought. Feel free to ask me exactly how I did it, though the tutorial is on the Art of Illusion [AoI] site itself.)

I'm not sure how I could've put sand in there.

Will have something else up tomorrow, I'm not in an artsy mood this late. (12:00 AM EST.)


----------



## Aletheia (May 18, 2011)

Looks pretty good. Just out of curiosity, is that the original image size or was it resized?


----------



## mewtini (May 18, 2011)

Original image, SomeGuy!


----------



## mewtini (May 19, 2011)

Oh heyyy

I've been working on this since yesterday.







Thoughts and C&C and questions are appreciated and will be answered, respectively.


----------

